# Cole Jaw size



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing the NOVA mini cole jaw set but since I've got the NOVA midi chuck I noticed on their website that the maximum external grip is just over 6" and I'd like something a bit larger. I have a Jet 1014 mini-lathe so I don't think that it will have the clearance to run the standard cole jaws. I won't need them to open to maximum, so can someone tell me if the standard jaws will clear on my lathe as long as I don't try and open them all the way? I appreciate the advice!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

In looking at their specs I believe the regular jaws will be too large for a 10" swing.
From Teknatools web site…
_Standard Cole Jaws are suitable for lathes with minimum 12"/300mm swing diameter_.
I have neither Cole Jaws or a donut chuck but from what I have seen on forums the Cole Jaws tend to be a dust collector for a lot of people. Many also show tape around the bowl and jaws to insure the bowl does not come loose.
In MHO, I would make a donut chuck. Almost no way to throw the bowl off/out and you would not have to spend the time swapping the jaws back and forth on your chuck. If you leave a dimple on the bottom of the bowl for the tailstock to start with, it should be easy to re-center it in the chuck.
There are lots of plans on the web for building your own donut chuck.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I was reading the specs too, and for the midi chuck it has a maximum external capacity of under 9", so if I didn't want to expand the jaws all the way I didn't know if there would still be enough clearance. I know it would be tight so I thought I would see if anyone had a cole jaw with the same chuck that could tell me the final outside dimension, not just the holding capacity.

A donut chuck is a good idea now that I've looked at some designs, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I assume you are using this to reverse turn bowls. Look at the article I wrote for out club on reverse turning methods. Maybe you will find something you can use.
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/tips.htm


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you both for the advice, I picked up the hardware needed to build a donut chuck last night which worked perfectly for what I needed. A lot cheaper too!

Now on to building a longworth chuck next!


----------

